# NGD: Matte Orange Jackson Juggernaut HT6



## bulb (Mar 9, 2016)

Hey guys, 

Here is another late NGD, but this one is because this guitar was getting used quite heavily for the new Periphery album.

This is my Juggernaut HT6 in Matte Orange, I like to think of the color as being the Orange equivalent of the publicly available Matte Blue Frost.

Two key differences on this, however, are that unlike the Matte Blue, this has the Quilt Maple/Alder wood combo instead of the Basswood, and also has scraped binding on the body. As a result it does sound a little different from the Basswood version, though with their weights being similar, they aren't worlds apart.

Otherwise, it's business as usual:
25.5 inch scale, Quartersawn Maple Neck, Ebony fretboard with Ivoroid binding. Pickups are BKP Juggernauts with Black covers, hardware is Hipshot Bridge and Locking Tuners.

I have to say, there is something special about this one. I am not entirely sure what, but this is my personal favorite Juggernaut HT6 in my collection.

Here are some pics:


----------



## bnzboy (Mar 9, 2016)

wow look at that it's eye candy! amazing quality pics as well. thanks for sharing Misha!


----------



## Rtf417 (Mar 9, 2016)

Redonkulous, looks awesome!!!


----------



## crg123 (Mar 9, 2016)

That scraped binding is super interesting. I assume its clear coated after the scrapping so it won't chip off with time? I love the color! Congrats Misha.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Mar 9, 2016)

I told myself not to click this thread. I remember how I felt when I saw this on the P3 update vid. It reminds me of an orange Creamsicle. I just want to take a bite


----------



## Daf57 (Mar 9, 2016)

I love that matte orange! Congrats!


----------



## pondman (Mar 9, 2016)

Oh my


----------



## Humbuck (Mar 9, 2016)

I wouldn't have thought I would care for an orange guitar. I was wrong. Killer.


----------



## Webmaestro (Mar 9, 2016)

Damn I love matte finishes. First time I've seen matte orange, and it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## oversteve (Mar 9, 2016)

Amazing color but what's the point of putting a figured top under a solid finish  I can partialy understand throwing a flamed maple so that the natural binding shows flames but that thin stripe of qm will look just like a non figured maple top, just my


----------



## Millul (Mar 9, 2016)

Just...f%%kkkkk!!!


----------



## Leviathus (Mar 9, 2016)

High res guitar porn right here guys!!! HNGD!


----------



## technomancer (Mar 9, 2016)

Sweet guitar 



oversteve said:


> Amazing color but what's the point of putting a figured top under a solid finish  I can partialy understand throwing a flamed maple so that the natural binding shows flames but that thin stripe of qm will look just like a non figured maple top, just my



Because it was probably far easier to grab a model off the production line to do the color on as opposed to building a custom with different wood choices. From the labeling it looks like a USA production model.


----------



## ninn (Mar 9, 2016)

Shoot. I don't have an orange guitar yet. Thanks. Thanks a lot 

Hope they don't come with floyds. I'm not gonna check. I'm not gonna check.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Mar 9, 2016)

Matte Orange....


----------



## Pav (Mar 9, 2016)

technomancer said:


> Because it was probably far easier to grab a model off the production line to do the color on as opposed to building a custom with different wood choices. From the labeling it looks like a USA production model.



If that's the case, it would have been easier yet to just make the body alder with no maple top, like most USA Jacksons. It looks like it was done just for the sake of the "binding" but still, the decision confuses me as well.


----------



## Forkface (Mar 10, 2016)

Pav said:


> If that's the case, it would have been easier yet to just make the body alder with no maple top, like most USA Jacksons. It looks like it was done just for the sake of the "binding" but still, the decision confuses me as well.



My guess is he wanted the maple top, soundwise. 

no production guitars with plain maple tops, only quilted maple or NO maple. 

ergo. 

take a production guitar WITH a maple top, and paint it orange.

the binding is just a beautiful side effect


----------



## xzacx (Mar 10, 2016)

Such a cool look with the binding. I'm not a big orange fan, but I'd have a hard time resisting the Blue Frost if it had that.


----------



## Spicypickles (Mar 10, 2016)

I love the Orange, but I'm a little torn on the "binding". I'm not sure I dig it.


----------



## xvultures (Mar 10, 2016)

Holy crap, I thought I'd never like seeing orange on a guitar. Don't beat me up for saying it, but that thing would look awesome relic'd


----------



## technomancer (Mar 10, 2016)

Pav said:


> If that's the case, it would have been easier yet to just make the body alder with no maple top, like most USA Jacksons. It looks like it was done just for the sake of the "binding" but still, the decision confuses me as well.



Why? It is literally a normal production run HT6 with the figured top with a different paint job. So all they had to do was grab one off the production line before paint and paint it a different color  There is no HT6 that is solid alder so I don't get how it would be easier to build a one-off versus doing custom paint on a guitar off the existing production line.


----------



## oversteve (Mar 10, 2016)

technomancer said:


> Why? It is literally a normal production run HT6 with the figured top with a different paint job. So all they had to do was grab one off the production line before paint and paint it a different color  There is no HT6 that is solid alder so I don't get how it would be easier to build a one-off versus doing custom paint on a guitar off the existing production line.



-1 step on gluing wood before it is CNC'd obviously


----------



## BigViolin (Mar 10, 2016)

Love the color Misha, do you see this as a possible production offering?


----------



## Beefmuffin (Mar 10, 2016)

Fughk me.....please make this a production color.


----------



## Pav (Mar 10, 2016)

technomancer said:


> Why? It is literally a normal production run HT6 with the figured top with a different paint job. So all they had to do was grab one off the production line before paint and paint it a different color  There is no HT6 that is solid alder so I don't get how it would be easier to build a one-off versus doing custom paint on a guitar off the existing production line.



Wait, I thought there were HT6s with solid alder bodies. 

Never mind me, then.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 10, 2016)

Pav said:


> Wait, I thought there were HT6s with solid alder bodies.
> 
> Never mind me, then.



Nope, they're either alder with a maple top or roasted basswood on the solid colors


----------



## A-Branger (Mar 10, 2016)

looks pretty cool, wonder how the orange would look with the pups chrome covers.

I do like bindings on guitars. But, for a solid color like this guitar I much rather a solid color binding like white or black, or maybe pearl), but wood bindings look better on stain tops, not really on solid color.

and I do agree its a bit of a waste of figure mapple (Ihope they grabbed the most ugle looking top), but I didnt though that it might have been one of the production line instead of a new build from 0

cool looking guitar regardless


----------



## dhgrind (Mar 10, 2016)

this orange is a close second favorite to the dutch orange aristides does

good job jackson!


----------



## bulb (Mar 10, 2016)

BigViolin said:


> Love the color Misha, do you see this as a possible production offering?



It's something we are talking about, it's not for sure yet, but if we do it, it would definitely be a limited run.


----------



## bulb (Mar 10, 2016)

technomancer said:


> Nope, they're either alder with a maple top or roasted basswood on the solid colors



Yup that's correct! You know your stuff haha!


----------



## Spicypickles (Mar 11, 2016)

Will this one be designated solely to studio time or will you tour with it?


----------



## StrmRidr (Mar 11, 2016)

Love it. I can't help but imagine how badass this would be with black binding and a maple board.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 11, 2016)

Proof that this world doesn't have enough orange painted guitars. Looks excellent, especially with the black hardware.


----------



## Beefmuffin (Mar 11, 2016)

bulb said:


> It's something we are talking about, it's not for sure yet, but if we do it, it would definitely be a limited run.



Even if it can't be put into a limited run, do you think Jackson would be open to a small bulk run if we got enough people to sign/buy? I'm 100% in for doing something like that if they don't do a limited run. Favorite color done SO right (especially with that binding) on one of my favorite axes, I can't pass that up.


----------



## Passtheapathy (Mar 11, 2016)

Beefmuffin said:


> Even if it can't be put into a limited run, do you think Jackson would be open to a small bulk run if we got enough people to sign/buy? I'm 100% in for doing something like that if they don't do a limited run. Favorite color done SO right (especially with that binding) on one of my favorite axes, I can't pass that up.



I'd be in for this!


----------



## Nag (Mar 11, 2016)

How I imagine people's faces when they see you got a guitar that is NOT blue :








HNGD


----------



## Arkeion (Mar 11, 2016)

Beefmuffin said:


> Even if it can't be put into a limited run, do you think Jackson would be open to a small bulk run if we got enough people to sign/buy? I'm 100% in for doing something like that if they don't do a limited run. Favorite color done SO right (especially with that binding) on one of my favorite axes, I can't pass that up.



take my money!


----------



## aciek_l (Mar 11, 2016)

Seems to be awesome guitar, but finish close to the nut bothers me a lot. I know, it's just a detail, but in a custom shop guitar?


----------



## myrtorp (Mar 11, 2016)

Amazing !!


----------



## bulb (Mar 11, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> Will this one be designated solely to studio time or will you tour with it?



I will definitely take this out on tour. I designed my Jacksons to be as road worthy as possible, so it would be a bit of a waste for this to sit at home haha.


----------



## Passtheapathy (Mar 12, 2016)

aciek_l said:


> Seems to be awesome guitar, but finish close to the nut bothers me a lot. I know, it's just a detail, but in a custom shop guitar?



Pretty typical with this guitar. Mine is exactly the same way...


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Mar 12, 2016)

bulb said:


> It's something we are talking about, it's not for sure yet, but if we do it, it would definitely be a limited run.



I have to say that I don't get much GAS these days, which is surprising at my advanced age!?!?

But...

Limited edition multiplied by matte orange? Yeah, I can feel a twinge in my wallet already...


----------



## bulb (Mar 12, 2016)

Beefmuffin said:


> Even if it can't be put into a limited run, do you think Jackson would be open to a small bulk run if we got enough people to sign/buy? I'm 100% in for doing something like that if they don't do a limited run. Favorite color done SO right (especially with that binding) on one of my favorite axes, I can't pass that up.



It's an interesting proposition, I could look into it!


----------



## Heavy (Mar 15, 2016)

Passtheapathy said:


> Pretty typical with this guitar. Mine is exactly the same way...



I don't want to be rude, but let's be honest:
There is no excuse, that's just sloppy.

I might be lucky but I didn't see such issues even on medicore guitars.*

*though I had a few Gibsons with similar problems (paint near neck joint, problems with headstock inlays etc) so maybe major manufacturers in USA are so self-confident that they don't give a single F about customers.

Anyway, other than that, it looks nice, I love my - fortunately - non-USA SLSMG.


----------



## Passtheapathy (Mar 16, 2016)

Heavy said:


> I don't want to be rude, but let's be honest:
> There is no excuse, that's just sloppy.
> 
> I might be lucky but I didn't see such issues even on medicore guitars.*
> ...



Oh believe me, I'm on your side about this. I didn't want to sound like a douche, but I've had nothing but problems with my Juggernauts. They have wildly inconsistent build quality that is completely unacceptable on guitars in this price range. I've had three different Juggernaut HT6s now and they all have had some sort of issue. My current one has an incorrectly filed nut, cracked paint around the nut just like this, and 3/4 of a luminlay dot in one spot. 

I haven't had my Juggernaut in two months (!) because it's been sitting in a warranty repair shop because it won't stay in tune. Yes, you read that right. My $3,000 USA built guitar will not stay in tune. I'm hoping it's just the nut but Jackson didn't even have the part available to replace so I've had to wait this long for it. I won't have it back for another month. Ugh.


----------



## BigViolin (Mar 18, 2016)

You can spend $6000 on a historic gibson and have nut issues. It's not uncommon.

On Misha's orange guitar it appears the nut was installed pre-paint, pretty hard to get a clean line at the junction this way. As a one off, who knows when it got pulled off the line to spray.

Regarding nut work you'll find issues at all price points because it's simply not worth it for manufacturers to get it perfect at the factory due to customer preferences of setup, string gauge, relief settings, shipping between climates etc. Tying up customer service time for something that can be remedied by a few swipes with the correct nut file is silly. Some simple skills and tools can serve a guitarist for a lifetime. Ultimately your guitars will need minor adjustments in their final environment.

I know the feeling, it sucks. But eventually we need to gain the skills to determine the difference between small setup issues and uncorrectable problems that need warranty replacement.


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 18, 2016)

I deal with nuts as if they were consumables. Replacing them is easy, filing them requires a few trial and error when you begin but after that you're golden to do them the way you like them. 
In the future, they also are a prime candidates for easy 3D printing so anyone will just have to scan his favorite nut and print some.


----------



## herbmystic (Mar 19, 2016)

Interesting that you went with orange which is blues complementary colour.


----------



## Passtheapathy (Jun 17, 2016)

Bumping this because Jackson and Misha listened: Orange Juggernaut is going into production!

I already have a Laguna Burst HT6...but boy, is this tempting. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BGmrSd_Q3VV/?taken-by=officialjacksonguitars


----------



## raytsh (Jun 17, 2016)

Wow, I love the look of the natural wood "binding"!


----------



## rampant (Jun 17, 2016)

I'm a huge jackson fan and I really want to try one of these.

What is the neck profile like compared to other Jacksons?


----------



## thedonal (Jun 18, 2016)

Gorgeous!

Not. Colour I'd normally go for but..

OOF! I would...


----------

